# Ремонт баянов в Украине



## Matvei13 (23 Окт 2011)

Подскажите пожалуйста мастеров по ремонту конц. баянов прож. в Украине! Интересует кто лучше механики ремонтирует, кто голосами (резонаторами, настройкой) занимается. А также Цена/Качество!


----------



## sergey07081977 (23 Окт 2011)

http://mirbajana.com/


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (24 Окт 2011)

Есть ещё вариант: обратитесь к ze_go ( настоятельно рекомендую). Напишите ему в личку.


----------



## hrustalev.vladislaw (26 Окт 2011)

Круче всех в Украине ремонтирует Рома Молоченко г.Киев участник квинтета Ризоля,а так можете обратится ко мне(профессиональный настройщик фабрики...)Любой каприз...и конечно-же настройка +...Комне много ездит с Украины


----------



## ze_go (26 Окт 2011)

hrustalev.vladislaw
"Всё познаётся в сравнении"
Вы, Милостивый Государь, как минимум, клавиатурой компьютера научитесь пользоваться... а потом пойдёт 
hrustalev.vladislaw писал:


> конечно-же настройка


hrustalev.vladislaw писал:


> настройщик фабрики


интересно было бы поинтересоваться, какой именно фабрики...


----------



## zet10 (26 Окт 2011)

hrustalev.vladislaw писал:


> можете обратится ко мне(профессиональный настройщик фабрики...)Любой каприз...и конечно-же настройка +...Комне много ездит с Украины


Если Вы так же ремонтируете как владеете пером,то представляю как Вы там исполняете "Любые капризы"))...


----------



## Jupiter (26 Окт 2011)

hrustalev.vladislaw писал:


> Круче всех в Украине ремонтирует Рома Молоченко


"Крутых" не надо.Да их и нет.Роман Молоченко- скромный,хороший человек. В Донецке Рожко- тоже великолепный мастер. А вообще: мы уже и сами научились пилить немного... Тем более для себя- всегда аккуратно,хоть долго,но зато надёжно...
Кстати, ни Роман ни Ростислав себя не рекламируют...


----------



## SashHen (27 Окт 2011)

Jupiter писал:


> В Донецке Рожко- тоже великолепный мастер.



Выборку он вставляет ужасно.


----------



## bayanistka (27 Окт 2011)

SashHen,
Jupiter знает, что и за кого говорить, и со многими мастерами он лично знаком. Поэтому Вам стоит принять всерьёз совет Jupitera относительно Рожко, т.к. он один из немногих кто по настоящему делает, а не говорит что может делать. Из собственного же опыта скажу, что ze-go и Женя Новиков- спецы по Украине, кустарщиной не занимаются, комплектующие заказывают напрямую от Баринова, и с др. фабрик. Да и инструменты им привозят на ремонт из Западных стран. Даже лично знаю двух ребят с нашего штата которые ремонтировались у них...


----------



## SashHen (27 Окт 2011)

Все это круто, что вы тут все друг друга знаете, но иногда создается ощущение, что это как в той басне "За что кукушка хвалит петуха..."
Студенты из Донецка меня отговаривали к нему аккордеон везти, а когда одна моя однокурсница повезла к нему инструмент и он ей вставил выборку, то она переключалась через раз и вообще, работала отвратительно, я на его "работу" насмотрелся. А вот другому моему однокурснику он очень хорошо сбил голоса на "России", да только потому, что преподом парня был Вязовский, который его попросил "давай только без халтуры".
Мне выборку вставил мастер из Запорожья А. В. Стуканов, как в 2004-м вставил, так и до сих пор бесперебойно работает, за 7 лет раз пять заедала, и это при том, что это "рубин 6".


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (28 Окт 2011)

Jupiter дал дельный совет. Стоит прислушаться.


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (29 Окт 2011)

Остиригайтесь халтуры! Не довиряйтесь левым кустарям-самоучкам! Поступайте рассудительно! Ремантируйтесь только у довереных лиц!


----------



## SashHen (29 Окт 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Остиригайтесь халтуры! Не довиряйтесь левым кустарям-самоучкам!



Вы знаете, а я с детства не доверяю людям, которые ТАК пишут.


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (29 Окт 2011)

SashHen,
не все были граматные и атличниками в школе как вы. А кому то диктанты давались с трудом. Вам надо научится панимать и других!


----------



## Jupiter (29 Окт 2011)

SashHen писал:


> как в той басне "За что кукушка хвалит петуха..."


Да нет,уважаемый SashHen - всё может быть... "и на старуху найдётся проруха..". Я сужу по последним годам- два,от силы, три года последних. Как "остепенился" Ростислав, так и "халтура" кончилась. Да и не за выборку я говорил. Больше за сбивку и настройку. Не механические дела...
Конечно,ругать надо и хороших мастеров...А то зазнаются.Мастер - он на то и мастер,что бы держать "планку". Просто тема поста "мастера в Украине"- вот я и назвал некоторых фигурантов. А вообще то -"заказчик всегда прав и всегда не доволен".У каждого свои запросы и свои требования. Иногда очень тяжелоисполнимые. Из "гнилой картошки апельсин трудно сделать"


----------



## SashHen (29 Окт 2011)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> не все были граматные и атличниками в школе как вы.



Вы не знаете, как я учился в школе, + хорошая орфография быстрее появится не от зубрежки правил (чего я, кстати, никогда не делал) а, если книжечки почитывать. Хотя бы иногда.

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> А кому то диктанты давались с трудом. Вам надо научится панимать и других!



Сочувствую, но "уж лучше вы к нам", научитесь писать - и вас будет приятнее читать.
Если же вам элементарно запомнить, как букафки пишутся, не под силу, то по другим вопросам к вам обращаться тоже стремно, Люксовый вы наш.


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (29 Окт 2011)

За ze_go я много слышал харошего, но он не хочет (атказывается напрочь) делать Гусаравские баяны. Просто не панимаю, почему?


----------



## SashHen (29 Окт 2011)

Jupiter писал:


> "заказчик всегда прав и всегда не доволен".У каждого свои запросы и свои требования. Иногда очень тяжелоисполнимые.


Например поставить рубиновскую выборку, которая ставится одним модулем, и никаких переделок не требует?
Не смешите, за последние 5-7 лет цены у мастеров увеличились на порядок, качество же работы упало, сроки увеличились. Прогресс.
Житомирские мастеры, работавшие ранее на фабрике, запойные. Если дашь им предоплату - все, пиши пропало, пока все не пропьют и не отлежатся, за работу не возьмутся.
В Чернигове вообще какой-то клоун сидит. 
+ Я не говорю сейчас об экзотике, я говорю о стандартных настройке, переклепке голосов, и никто не требует, чтобы из Супиты делали Пиджини, но когда уважаемый мастер "палится" на краже хороших голосов из баяна клиента и подмене их своими, дряными, это уже переходит все границы.


----------



## Jupiter (30 Окт 2011)

SashHen писал:


> Не смешите, за последние 5-7 лет цены у мастеров увеличились на порядок,


Спасибо за просветление: я не мастер, чужие инструменты не ремонтирую,свои стараюсь делать сам а что не в силах- отдаю на фабрику. 
Больше мне обсуждать нечего. На личности тоже не охота переходить. То ,что ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС дурачитси с "граматическими ашибками" ,конечно,неприятно и читается с трудом, но видимо или от Гусарова кто то пишет или же сам Евгений дурью мается. Видимо есть на то причина. И ещё: ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС ! Вы здесь писали,что "отдайте на фабрику инструмент, не доверяйте кустарям и т.д.: Баян, с титановой механикой, который Вы продали Кюнам в Германию,Дрезден, в 2005 году, и который они два раза вам на фабрику привозили ремонтировать и так не отремонтировали,причём ваш же брак был- как понимать это? а дядя Вася,кустарь, за день перебрал и сделал левую механику,которую вы 2 года не могли сделать..Так зачем же фабрика тогда ваша нужна?


----------



## SashHen (30 Окт 2011)

Jupiter писал:


> Больше мне обсуждать нечего. На личности тоже не охота переходить.



Да я как бы тоже не переходил, извините, если вам показался резковатым тон, это не в ваш адрес, просто ситуация с украинскими мастерами сейчас не ахти...


----------



## Jupiter (30 Окт 2011)

SashHen писал:


> просто ситуация с украинскими мастерами сейчас не ахти...


Да я не обижаюсь... Всякое бывает и у хороших мастеров и у не очень. Что бы начать ценить "своих",то есть ,грубо говоря "советских", надо узнать западных "мастеров".Вот где ужас.Поэтому я,собственно, очень лояльно отношусь к "нашим" мастерам - в сравнении с зарубежными наши действительно мастера... даже если не могут переставить выборку хорошо. (если западника попросить "вставить выборку" ,то он как на идиота посмотрит...Всё познаётся в сравнении...
Вы наверное не в курсе, что половину итальянских изготовителей ,начиная от 2008 года,перешли на шаблоны резонаторов,в особенности на пиколку, от "наших" мастеров.(украинских,в частности)А так же сбивку кусков той же пиколки(я говорю о аккордеонах ,в основном).Вам,например,многие эмигранты из Союза,живущие в Гемании скажут, как им "отремонтировали" инструменты немецкие "мастера". Переделка ремонта стала дороже инструментов...Цените наших, но не балуйте...поругивайте.Я "за".


----------



## SashHen (30 Окт 2011)

Jupiter писал:


> если западника попросить "вставить выборку" ,то он как на идиота посмотрит...



И будет прав, ибо эти танцы с бубном исключительно из-за уровня жизни, который не позволяет купить нормальный конвертор.
Да, огорчили вы меня, выходит, что в мире в принципе не развита эта отрасль, если уже итальянцы к нашим обращаются ((


----------



## A. Miller (30 Окт 2011)

Jupiter
Вам,например,многие эмигранты из Союза,живущие в Гемании скажут, как им "отремонтировали" инструменты немецкие "мастера". Переделка ремонта стала дороже инструментов...Цените наших, но не балуйте...поругивайте.Я "за"
Николай! здесь цены другие и зарплаты тоже ,не надо забывать.
Настраивают действительно не очень, они боятся Русских инструментов.


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (30 Окт 2011)

Лично мне нравятся атветы и мнения Jupitera. Сразу видно, что он опытный музыкант, и на редкость-остраумный. Побольше бы таких на форумах.


----------



## A. Miller (30 Окт 2011)

СОГЛАСЕН! С Николаем как гопорят"можно кашу варить".Он всегда 
готов помочь


----------



## Alex_Pyatachenko (30 Окт 2011)

Подскажите пожалуйста,возможно ли вобще сделать Концертный баян Украина,чтобы он совершенно не звенел и голоса все отвечали и чтобы сильно не реагировал на внешние раздражители..?


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (30 Окт 2011)

Не хотите париться с хахлами? Отвезите баян в Москву на фирму к Гусараву! Он поможет в любом вопросе. Он мужик честный. И цены и качество там вне канкуренцыи


----------



## ze_go (30 Окт 2011)

Уважаемый ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС. Не позорьтесь. Вы же не подросток, чтоб выпендриваться перед ровесниками. Ведите себя так, как подобает человеку, а не петуху перед курами.


----------



## Salli (25 Ноя 2013)

Всем привет! Срочно нужен человек в Донецке, который сможет произвести профилактику старенького Вельтмейстера - аккордеона. Некоторые кнопки и клавиши дают неприятный дребезг или призвук. Строит инструмент нормально, возможно также нужно будет подклеить мех.


----------



## Dctbybxtuj (25 Ноя 2013)

Salli, попробуйте обратиться к Рожкову Ростиславу Дмитриевичу, других мастеров в Донецке я, к сожалению, не знаю. 0660271754


----------



## vev (25 Ноя 2013)

может здесь посмотреть

http://mirbajana.com


----------



## SDmitriy (25 Ноя 2013)

ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС писал:


> Не хотите париться с хахлами?



Уважаемый, что за дискриминация украинской народности? По меньшей мере, это глупо с Вашей стороны. 

Кстати, любой внимательный человек бы уже давно заметил подвох в вашей уж слишком глубокой неграмотности. Как вы умудряетесь писать слова "париться", "поможет", "честный" грамотно, а вот фамилия Гусаров Вам даётся тяжело?
Вы слишком переиграли свою роль. Прекратите ребячество, иначе администрация сайта будет осведомлена о ваших выходках на форуме.


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (23 Июл 2019)

На этом форуме есть мастера из Житомирской муз фабрики? Или может посоветуете кого-то? Фабрика вроде еще живет.


----------



## ze_go (24 Июл 2019)

igor-sarnavskij написал(а):


> На этом форуме есть мастера из Житомирской муз фабрики? Или может посоветуете кого-то? Фабрика вроде еще живет.


что делать необходимо?


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (25 Июл 2019)

Агат делать нужно)))))) Вы из Житомирской муз фабрики?


----------



## ze_go (25 Июл 2019)

я - нет. а что, в Агате-то делать?


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Июл 2019)

Если верить ссылке, то на фабрике от 1200 рабочих осталось 12. Двенадцать! Они ничего не производят, выполняют отдельные заказы. Может, проще одного из двенадцати напрячь прямо через "фабрику", пока они там с голодухи не разбежались?http://www.exo.net.ua/exo/11492----lr-----lr


----------



## ze_go (25 Июл 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Может, проще одного из двенадцати напрячь прямо через "фабрику", пока они там с голодухи не разбежались?http://www.exo.net.ua/exo/11492----lr-----lr


"Через фабрику" категорически не советую!!!!! Госпожа директор может неприятно удивить ценником за ремонт)))
Лучше напрямую к мастеру, хотя не понятно желание владельца Агата обратиться непосредственно в Житомир. По Украине рассредоточено некоторое количество мастеров, которые относятся поответственнее к своей деятельности.


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (25 Июл 2019)

ze_go написал(а):


> "Через фабрику" категорически не советую!!!!! Госпожа директор может неприятно удивить ценником за ремонт)))
> Лучше напрямую к мастеру, хотя не понятно желание владельца Агата обратиться непосредственно в Житомир. По Украине рассредоточено некоторое количество мастеров, которые относятся поответственнее к своей деятельности.


не хочу возить инструмент Новой почтой. А так да. Вы правы по поводу ответственности. И да, через директора тоже не хочу. Точно ценник в 2 раза дороже будет, если не больше. Переклейка голосов лайки нужна или как там правильно все называется. Выборка сейчас заблокирована по этой причине. таким взял инструмент. Ну и в правой некоторые голоса или тусклые или не отвечают.


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (25 Июл 2019)

И есть ощущение что много воздуха кушает.


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (15 Сен 2019)

А может кто в Киеве есть из толковых мастеров, и не за все деньги мира.


----------



## vev (16 Сен 2019)

Ну а Новиков чем не угоден? Мир баяна


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (29 Сен 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Ну а Новиков чем не угоден? Мир баяна


Он не занимается инструментами уровня Агат


----------



## vev (29 Сен 2019)

igor-sarnavskij написал(а):


> Он не занимается инструментами уровня Агат


Тогда неплохо во первых строках вопроса указывать что и на каком инструменте делать хотите...


----------

